# VAPE Downer or Vape Upper



## PuffingCrow (10/2/15)

As of late I have just about had enough of all these surveys and studies into vaping, legislation about how bad it is and bla bla bla (a ploy from the tabbaco companies in my opinion),and what is really starting to get to me is, you have a friend that smokes, and you say : "dude why don't you try and vape", then you get n response like "no dude that's stuff got brake flued in." or best one to date "dude you get formaldehyde in you like that".

I am just so astonished by the ignorance, and more so how the media has managed to blur the 
truth.
I feel like not even trying to convert any smokers in fear of the "BIG BAD" vape speech.

I feel like n freaking drug addict with n heroin bowl and would rather not even discuss vaping with anyone else, just keep it to myself.

I fear that vaping will see many a smokers die before the truth will help safe lives, it is such a pity and once again a testament of the world we live in.

I would like to end my bitching with a positive outlook as I can say that I have been vaping for about a year now (with an ocational cigarette her and there).

I use to be a die hard smoker and there was no way to quit, I tried it all.
Vaping is one of the best tings that could have ever happened to me, it has changed my life in so many positive ways.

Thanks to ecigssa.co.za and the awesome people here, all the support I could not have done it with out you guys!!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (10/2/15)

dude 

i agree with some of you points, its a bit annoying to keep hearing the "negative" effects that vaping especially from smokers who tell you that stinkies are better.

ive had people tell me that im smoking bleach, getting water into my lungs, will get cancer, overdose on nicotine, etc etc etc

so for many of them i stop and explain to them my opinion and how its benefited my life, how i make my own juices and know exactly what im putting in, but for some i dont waste my breath and tell them that im actually smoking meth or weed in my tank.... hahahaha

ecigssa forum is a cool place. its the only forum i actually have active notifications on and its a place where real people with a common purpose unite.

"let there be 1 cloud... preferably sub-ohm"

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/15)

OMG I sat next to a smoker in the casino last night and she asked me about my REO because she had to keep going out for a smoke (and she stank)... then she said she had a Twisp and stopped smoking for a while and then someone told her it was bad for her and she went back to smokes... Someone kill me now! Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzz! 

I did tell her whomever told her that was talking out of their arse!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (11/2/15)

Lovely post @PuffingCrow 

I hear you loud and clear!

I think the smokers who lecture us about how bad vaping is actually dont want to stop smoking enough to consider an alternative. 

I dont think its only the media's fault. I think in many cases its just the smoker himself/herself

Ps - ecigssa rocks !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Arthster (11/2/15)

I am at the point where i just shrug it off, I tried to explain but the media is always right, how can u refute non factual statements made by media24. 

I just keep to myself knowing that i feel better then i did as a smoker and leave it at that.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ice (11/2/15)

I get the therie u get water on ur lungs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (12/2/15)

i've gotten tired of trying to explain the ins and outs and false reports, so for now my standard line is, "it's just like a smoke machine, and how many people have died from that over the last 40 years?"


----------



## Silver (12/2/15)

I just say to those kind of people that although vaping is likely not perfectly safe, i believe its safer than cigs

Then i explain that health benefits aside, i am just having so much fun and enjoyment from all the flavours. 

When i say i am having so much fun, i normally get an "ah, i see" moment

Reactions: Like 2


----------

